# Request for help



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Dear Michigal, I went to the site and clicked on the banner, was that all I had to do? Will keep checking back and vote more. Haunted light houses, what a great idea!!


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Dear bethene,
That's all you had to do, and a big thank you for voting. I just uploaded another full page, with 5 more lighthouses and another tale. I'd like to get all the known haunted ones on that site. I really couldn't find anyplace on the web where you can find all the info on them in one place, so decided to attempt it myself. Between looking them up in books, and other resources, it's been a challenge, particularly for the more obscure ones.

If anyone else can give me a vote, I'd appreciate it. Just go to http://hauntedlights.com/ and click on the voting banner toward the bottom of the page. And of course, please feel free to check out the legends and lore throughout the site.


----------

